# my African lung



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

He's 8" and eating well so far, grew back all 3 external gills in 1 day


























































Dinner time


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

cute little guy.. just wait untill hes 3-4 feet and biting your arm when you do a water change in his 500+ gallon tank.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Nice fishy, great annectens example pics too


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Great shots and lung fish.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

that guy looks great


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

splendid fish. Why don't you do a little aquascaping to the tank? OOPs this is accr im talking to, nevermind


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

piranha45 said:


> splendid fish. Why don't you do a little aquascaping to the tank? OOPs this is accr im talking to, nevermind


This is why ..









He only sh*t once a week... every POS is 1/5 of his body length....rock hard...







:laugh:

funny how his anus is to the side behind his left foot...when he eats/chew, his ass would go ---> . o O 0 O o . o O 0 o . <--- nevermind....lol


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

gross


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

haha, nice. Sorta lol


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

very intresting looking fish...what size tank is he in ?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

amazing pics


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

accr said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > splendid fish. Why don't you do a little aquascaping to the tank? OOPs this is accr im talking to, nevermind
> ...










thanks


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I really dig these fish. That is funny about his "anatomy"!


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

hes ina 10 gallon i see a 50 watt heater


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice piece of turd..







j/k..awesome fish...


----------

